# IMAP authentication issues?



## gl1tch (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi, I seem to have run into a rather weird issue with Exchange 2007 SP1. When any of our users try to connect through the internet to our Exchange servers via e IMAP from their home computers, Blackberry or android phones, they all report the same problem. They can connect to the server but they are continually prompted for their username and password. I have verified that I can telnet to either port 143 or 587 from outside of the company without any problems, but every time I try to connect to the Exchange server with a mail client or phone am presented with the same problem again. I have tried with multiple user accounts but to no avail.They can however access their mail through OWA. Does anyone know what could be causing this or of a possible fix?


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

When you say continually prompted. Do you mean that they can get in but the password keeps popping up? Or do you mean the server does not take the password.

If it is the second my guess would be that the communication is encrypted which would be port 993 for IMAP.


----------



## gl1tch (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply,yes exactly that. I have been banging my head against this for three days now, but I am still unable to find a solution


----------



## pctechguru (May 6, 2012)

Sorry. Just to be clear is it problem one or two?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Well 143 is uncrypted incoming and 587 is uncrypted outgoing.

With G-Mail servers, you would have to enable IMAP access per username/login. Does your exchange have that same function? If so check to make sure it's set. You may be able to find that in the OWA.

Having said that, I thought Exchange had their own protocol, not IMAP?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

I was checking my phone settings for my exchange at work. Since the username/password seems to be the problem and what I have written above is correct... then the username needs to be domain\username -- so for example TechGuy\Couriant is the username


----------

